# Esquema amplificador skytec spl 1000



## bispirpi (May 2, 2014)

Hola a todos,nesecito ayuda,donde puedo buscar o encontrar el esquema de un amplificador SKYTEC SPL 1000 , GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2014)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## bispirpi (May 29, 2014)

hola modelador,entre que no entiendo nada de ingles y que no soy muy habil en esto,no e encontrado en el enlace que me enviaste nada sobre el esquema de SKYTEC SPL 1000 . Si pudieras darme un enlace que me lleve directo al esquema te lo agradeceria mucho, perdona las molestias y gracias de antemano...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Ummm , hola participante , inglés o no , sólo es custión de buscar "SKYTEC SPL 1000" (que ya está en Inglés y pudo escribirlo jeje) Amplificador será . . .  Amplifier  ? 

! A ponerle un poco más de voluntad ¡

Saludos !


----------

